# Joe's Valley area?



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

So, anyone been down around Joe's lately? I'm wondering if it has open water yet. I would think so, but haven't made the drive to find out.


----------



## GMan (Feb 17, 2009)

Joes has been iced out for about a month already. A buddy of mine fished it right after and said it was a titch slow for the ride. I'm sure most those lakes above will be icing out here soon, too.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Any word on E lake? Sorry to hijack Loah...


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Quite alright. I'm wondering myself.

With Scofield thawed, E-Lake won't be too far behind. Huntington is the one that always takes forever.

Hopefully I haven't missed the best fishing of the year (my opinion) at Electric. It looks like this:










My wife and I are debating whether or not to hit Scofield this weekend. We're hoping the forecast improves as the week progresses. If we go that way, E-lake would be an afternoon stop, for sure.

As far as Joe's goes, I was just wondering. The forecast is much better down there. The lakes above will be ready long before the roads that provide access to them.


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

Hey Loah,
I've never been to joes save for one ice trip, but i hear the weekend of mothers day coincidentally the chubs spawn in the shallows and those big splake sit on the deep edges and nail the dumb ones. The taxidermist i use hits it up every year on mothers day weekend in his tube, he catches alot of big fish (8-12lbs). If i wasn't going somewhere else soon i'd be heading up to joes tommorrow, pm me if you want some more details.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks LOAH. I searched that thread up a week or so ago and I think I remember it being May 16th last year. I bit its close. Anyone know? Come on PM me if you want.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Chris-

I know what you're talking about. I figured it was getting close, but didn't know when to pin it down. Tempting...


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

Yeah this guy is a big time trophy hunter, it's his favorite place to fish besides the gorge. If you saw how many macks he has on his wall you'd understand the gravity of how much he likes the gorge.....


----------



## turkinator (May 25, 2008)

I was at Electric last Friday and again today (Wednesday). There is a little bit of open water by the inlets on the north end of the lake. There is also a big chunk of open water down past the boat ramp. I think it's where some springs feed into the lake and keep it open. Saturday right by the inlet I caught around 12 using minnows in a couple of hours. Today was much slower and I only caught one there in about an hour. My Dad and I made the hike down in the snow to the large chunk of open water and were rewarded for our efforts. My Dad wound up with around a dozen and I only wound up with just over half that. Keeps me humble to have the old man out fish me every once in a while. We caught a few on minnows and most of them were caught on various lures. The dam side is still frozen but should be opening up any day now. The edges are very soft and it was very warm up there today and was raining when I was up there on Friday. Hope this helps!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Sure does... Thanks Turkinator! I may go have a look this next week sometime.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks, turkinator.

Say no more.


----------

